# Have you guys ever heard of Hairless.....



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Guinea pigs????? I came across it and was just curious.. is this a new breed? lol they are kinda scary lookin without there fur.. lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Hahah Ewwwww, they look gross!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

awww  Yeah i've heard of them! We had them at Petland! now its gone but when it was still there i would visit to play with the snakes, fish, mice, rats, puppies and kittens and birds and other little critters. And these lil guys would sit right by the rabbits!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao. i heard of hairless cats, dogs n rats but never guinea pigs. they don't look as cute n cuddly with out hair!!! ahahaha.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have seen them, they are pretty common around here. The hairless gene is caused by a double rex gene in rats, so I assume it's the same in other critters. The hairless versions of animals eat more and are warmer to the touch in general. Very cute on guinea pigs IMO.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah. They usually call them skinny pigs.lol. They've been around for awhile.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ack... These things freak me out with hair - Satan Spawn.

I wouldn't mind a chinchilla or hedgehog though 

I wouldn't mind: 
A Royal Angora Persian Chinchilla









Or

A hedgehog


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

yuckkk.
They look like some rat crossed with a hairless chihuahua.
lol
I've never heard of them before.
we have a different kind of freaks up here.
The nutria's lol
They're everywhere and so nasty


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> yuckkk.
> They look like some rat crossed with a hairless chihuahua.
> lol
> I've never heard of them before.
> ...


What the heck is a nutria?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy crap!! They are weird looking!! Creepy!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Way weird! Never seen one!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> What the heck is a nutria?


It's an invasive rat/beaver.
The things are effing huge and seriously scary.
You can't walk by them on a side walk.
They'll chase ya.
And most of em are albino so it makes em look even scarier!!
They weigh up to twenty pound.
Theyyysss NASTY
Bucktoothed rodent joins region's invasive species


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lol holy crap, you have a whole nother spawn down there! Those are fugly!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol never seen one of those b4.lolllll


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> It's an invasive rat/beaver.
> The things are effing huge and seriously scary.
> You can't walk by them on a side walk.
> They'll chase ya.
> ...


Eeeewww.... Remember that show Angry Beavers, lmao? Those are freaky looking


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> A hedgehog


I have had these and they are just about the coolest thing ever!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I have had these and they are just about the coolest thing ever!


Did you, I've always wanted one. Did it keep you up at night, did it prick you & how are they for feeding/housing?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They have a pellet food for them. All they do is crawl around so they are not a bother at night. They love cottage cheese and apple sauce. They are illegal here in CA  If you handle them they will not prick you unless something scares they so they cross their spines. Their underbelly are SO soft. When they are rolled up sleeping you stick you finger underneath so they can smell who it is and then they will open up so you can pick them up.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> They have a pellet food for them. All they do is crawl around so they are not a bother at night. They love cottage cheese and apple sauce. They are illegal here in CA  If you handle them they will not prick you unless something scares they so they cross their spines. Their underbelly are SO soft. When they are rolled up sleeping you stick you finger underneath so they can smell who it is and then they will open up so you can pick them up.


Awwwe, now I really want one 
They have them in the pet stores here but I hate going to pet stores for animals :/


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Awwwe, now I really want one
> They have them in the pet stores here but I hate going to pet stores for animals :/


I would find a private breeder. Same with any animal you will not get quality or tameness from a pet store.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

aww I always wondered about hh. I always thought they pricked you.. there so cute tho


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> aww I always wondered about hh. I always thought they pricked you.. there so cute tho


I thought so do, even so I'd use my hubby's old pair of mechanic gloves


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have never used gloves. There pricks are not that bad unless you are like squeezing them or something. I have had one get mad at someone in my hand and just walked back and put him away. He was poking, but they are just laying on your hand so the only pressure they have is their own weight.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I have never used gloves. There pricks are not that bad unless you are like squeezing them or something. I have had one get mad at someone in my hand and just walked back and put him away. He was poking, but they are just laying on your hand so the only pressure they have is their own weight.


How much do they typically weigh, like an ounce or so? I really think I'm going to get one in the next few weeks or so


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

awww I love how there so docile.. I want one!!!!!!!! there so cute. Are they easy to care for? Are they pretty active?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> They have a pellet food for them. All they do is crawl around so they are not a bother at night. They love cottage cheese and apple sauce. They are illegal here in CA  If you handle them they will not prick you unless something scares they so they cross their spines. Their underbelly are SO soft. When they are rolled up sleeping you stick you finger underneath so they can smell who it is and then they will open up so you can pick them up.





Chinadog said:


> awww I love how there so docile.. I want one!!!!!!!! there so cute. Are they easy to care for? Are they pretty active?


From what American Pit13 says, they seem to be


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

how do they live for? Any real medical concerns for the hh?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> how do they live for? Any real medical concerns for the hh?


As far as medical concerns - common problems outside of improper breeding are susceptible to obesity causing fatty liver disease, cancer & low resitance to inconsistent temperature change. Also improper breeding can spread skin infections to humans as well as other hedgehogs such as ringworm or dermatophytosis

Lifespan can be up to 10 years in captivity - typically 4-7

*
Found this on Wikipedia - okay read
Domesticated hedgehogs*

The most common pet species of hedgehog are hybrids of the White-bellied Hedgehog or Four-toed Hedgehog (Atelerix albiventris) and the North African Hedgehog (A. algirus). It is smaller than the European Hedgehog, and thus is sometimes called the African Pygmy Hedgehog. Other species kept as pets are the Long-eared Hedgehog (Hemiechinus auritus) and the Indian Long-eared Hedgehog (H. collaris).

Domesticated species prefer a warm climate (above 72 °F/22 °C but below 85 °F/29.5 °C) and do not naturally hibernate. They have an insectivorous diet. Commonly, this is replaced with cat food and ferret food and is supplemented by insects and other small animals. Today, many pet stores sell hedgehog mixes that are specifically formulated for hedgehogs. Crickets, mealworms, and pinkies (baby mice) are also favored treats. It is illegal to own a hedgehog as a pet in some U.S. states and some Canadian municipalities, and breeding licenses are required. No such restrictions exist in most European countries with the exception of Scandinavia.

The purchase of domesticated hedgehogs has seen a considerable increase in the last few years, owing to their apparently innocent and playful looks. Hedgehogs are difficult to maintain as pets because of their low resistance to climate and temperature changes, and their inability to adapt to enclosed environments.


----------

